# Website issues Please Read



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

As you are all aware we are experiencing problematic issues with rollitup since late evening Saturday the 26th 2015.

There are so many issues that forth come in this problem it is all related to the same issue, so there is no use in listing all problems you would have as a user as it is a lengthy list.
Just know any issues you have using the website are all one in the same.

If It has seemed like I have ignored the issue, this is incorrect It was alerted to the Owner as soon as I noticed the problem, early morning Sunday the 27th

Unfortunately my account is even more restricted when the website fails like this (I assume this is due to my admin privileges) , and it is increasing impossible for me to answer any PM's , or any threads on the subject matter.
I apologize I have not been vocal but I did do the behind the scenes work.

The owner is currently out of the country on vacation he was alerted to the issue on Sunday morning, and from there he contacted the server admin who fixes rollitup. I have no direct contact with the server admin himself.
No mod staff has any contact with the server admin, no mod staff but myself and Potroast (who uses the rollitup account) have access to contact the owner of the website.

Sadly, because it was a holiday when this happened, our staff were off enjoying the time either at home or via out of the country. 

So I apologize for the lack of communication , and the amount of time it is taking to fix the problem.

I encourage all users to look at our facebook page, when the server goes down like this as it is my best way of communicating any ETA's or fixings to public masses as I can never get a thread or post in when the website is down.

You do not have to "like" the page, you do not have to be logged in to see the page 
https://www.facebook.com/rollituporgofficial

I know there is a great deal of speculation, I also know there is a great deal of users who have technical advice and enjoy giving it to me. 
I am not in any way shape or form a web developer, I have never once been one. 
You are speaking to me in chinese when you write to me about how to fix the problem

I am simply a forum admin who helps with basic (key word ) user support, our forum mods are also mods who help with basic user website support, 
None of us are the websites web developer.

Additionally the web developer does not log onto rollitup nor does he hold an account here, 
While I appreciate your technical advice it does not go anywhere past my inbox.

So I have no eta on when it will be fixed I assume this is because the owner is still enjoying his vacation out of country, he has alerted the server admin whom I faithfully trust is on the issue.

Thank you with being so patient in the process along with being patient with me., I know it is frustrating. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful new year


----------



## orbo (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for your thoughtful and considered response @sunni , I very much appreciate it!!

orbo


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2015)

Shit happens when you party naked.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2015)

i thought it was only when you sleep fully clothed

guess its been too long since i was at a good party......today seems like a good day for one

thanks sunshine


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> View attachment 3573940


thats pretty accurate of what it would be like if i was the website developer . lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful new year


 even me?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2015)

What is this thread about?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for all your work, Sunni. It really is appreciated.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2015)

rumor has it that some people were starting to lose it...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2015)

Rollie's drinking is getting really bad. He gets all tanked up on Sat nights & passes out on the keyboard
Time to organize an intervention....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> rumor has it that some people were starting to lose it...
> View attachment 3574104


That's @neosapien


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's @neosapien



Seeing all the threads but not being abe to reply is like sitting there with a empty needle in your arm! It's maddening!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Seeing all the threads *but not being abe to reply* is like sitting there with a empty needle in your arm! It's maddening!


I'm sure abe would reply if you ask him nicely. Right, @abe supercro ?


----------



## hicpic (Dec 29, 2015)

That's the day I joined. My bad, I broke the internet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2015)

Broke again ? Pix are f'd up


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Broke again ? Pix are f'd up


i believe cloudflare is doing some maintenance, because it was showing riu offline earlier which happens when they do server maintenance , totally different problem than when the website crashed like it did on sunday, they show different "symptoms" 
ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> i believe cloudflare is doing some maintenance, because it was showing riu offline earlier which happens when they do server maintenance , totally different problem than when the website crashed like it did on sunday, they show different "symptoms"
> ill keep an eye on it.


You are only enabling Rollie's drinking when you cover for him like this....


----------



## az2000 (Dec 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> i believe cloudflare is doing some maintenance, because it was showing riu offline earlier which happens when they do server maintenance , totally different problem than when the website crashed like it did on sunday, they show different "symptoms"
> ill keep an eye on it.


I'm curious how Cloudflare could cause the image upload to stop working.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2016)

rollie please.....


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> rollie please.....


this incident was not related to the prior issues we had those have been fixed.

and rollie doesnt come online, so he does not see your pleads


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> this incident was not related to the prior issues we had those have been fixed.
> 
> and rollie doesnt come online, so he does not see your pleads


not sober enough hu?...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 24, 2016)

Do the advertisers get credit every time this site goes haywire?

Lurking on grasscity last night was so cold.


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Do the advertisers get credit every time this site goes haywire?
> 
> Lurking on grasscity last night was so cold.


That's not something I would know or feel users would need to know either 

That would be between rollitup and their advertisers

Sorry mate thanks for your patience while we brought ourselves back up online


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2016)

So whats the new Gerbils name? 

Also did the old RIU Gerbil get a proper send off?


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 12, 2016)

Sites runnin a little slow huh?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

It's Sat night .....somebody grab Rollies keys


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 27, 2016)

Seems to be working just fine..


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2016)

were not having website technical difficulties. *knock on wood*


----------



## smellygreenshit (May 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> were not having website technical difficulties. *knock on wood*


How do I like somebody's post i can't see any like button


----------



## Sthomp (May 13, 2016)

smellygreenshit said:


> How do I like somebody's post i can't see any like button


You need to be liked first or something. The like link will show next to 'Reply' after a few days or maybe need trophy.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2016)

Sthomp said:


> You need to be liked first or something. The like link will show next to 'Reply' after a few days or maybe need trophy.


Not exactly 



smellygreenshit said:


> How do I like somebody's post i can't see any like button


I have answered your question in your thread


This thread is being closed we are not having these website issues anymore


----------

